# Chicken sitter



## GenFoe

I am past my due date still no baby. We were originally going to have my father take care of our birds while we are at the hospital. But I have just asked some friends that live a half mile up the street to do it instead. They have chickens of their own. 

I'm too worried about coming home to a massacre. Especially since we know we have a fox. My dad would be free but I don't think he would take night time locking up as serious as someone with chickens of their own. Bleh so stressful to leave them!!


----------



## Jim

GenFoe said:


> I am past my due date still no baby. We were originally going to have my father take care of our birds while we are at the hospital. But I have just asked some friends that live a half mile up the street to do it instead. They have chickens of their own.
> 
> I'm too worried about coming home to a massacre. Especially since we know we have a fox. My dad would be free but I don't think he would take night time locking up as serious as someone with chickens of their own. Bleh so stressful to leave them!!


They are hard to find. We want a vacation, as soon as all the babies sell, I think we will get a vaca, and I am thinking of starting a small chicken sitting business, even if I can do a swap.


----------



## GenFoe

At the hospital now. Super worried about my chickys! Hopefully I will be able to go home on Wednesday so it's only a couple days that I will have to worry about!


----------



## GratefulGirl

GenFoe said:


> At the hospital now. Super worried about my chickys! Hopefully I will be able to go home on Wednesday so it's only a couple days that I will have to worry about!


Oh how exciting keep us posted!


----------



## camel934

GenFoe said:


> At the hospital now. Super worried about my chickys! Hopefully I will be able to go home on Wednesday so it's only a couple days that I will have to worry about!


Good luck and congrats! Don't worry about the chicks! You have more important things on your mind! Here for you guys in spirit and prayer!


----------



## Apyl

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## birdguy

Yeah my girlfriend is watching my chicks.and my mom is watching my chickens, Macaw, dog, fish, Guinea pig, quail, canaries........and i didn't even wasn't to leave... NW I'm getting messages that my 2 week old, 200$ chicks are looking like they're going to die......and i can't do anything about it....this it's why i never go out of town


----------



## Jim

birdguy said:


> Yeah my girlfriend is watching my chicks.and my mom is watching my chickens, Macaw, dog, fish, Guinea pig, quail, canaries........and i didn't even wasn't to leave... NW I'm getting messages that my 2 week old, 200$ chicks are looking like they're going to die......and i can't do anything about it....this it's why i never go out of town


Ohhh no!.....


----------



## GenFoe

Newest "flock" member


----------



## chickenmommy

Congrats on that beautiful baby! Hope you are both doin well


----------



## GenFoe

Thank you, it was a long long long Monday. But we are well now. Looking forward to going home!


----------



## Bee

Awwwwwwwwww!!!! How beautiful!!!!!!!!! What a perfect little angel...God does such good work, doesn't He? Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## bkenright

Congratulations!!! Your baby is adorable!


----------



## kaufranc

Congrats Gen! Beautiful baby!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Awww! What a cute little baby!


----------



## Chicka-Js

Soo precious !


----------



## Jim

Congrats, she looks like a great chicken watcher in the training.


----------



## hennypenny68

Congrats on the beautiful bundle what name did you pick out.


----------



## GenFoe

Her name is Gianna 


Thank you, we are so blessed! Three little ladies for us to love. Going home tomorrow! I can stop obsessively worrying about my chickens because they will be back in our own care!


----------



## Chicka-Js

Such a pretty name. You are so blessed!


----------



## 2rain

GenFoe said:


> Thank you, it was a long long long Monday. But we are well now. Looking forward to going home!


Aww how cute good luck with both the baby and the chickens


----------



## DanielleBoland

Awe soo cute what a lil bundle of joy she is so precious and i love her name!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Gianna is beautiful! Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## blblanchard

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MamaHen

Oh what a darling girl! Congrats!


----------



## Barnbum374

What a beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## jennifer

Wow! Gorgeous baby!! Congrats


----------



## AuntyM

Awe... What a beautiful Baby! Congratulations! Im very happy for you


----------



## Chippets

New babies are the best! Blessings to your family and congratulations!


----------



## GenFoe

3 weeks old 

Looks very deep in thought.


----------



## sorrowsmiles

She's wondering what the chickens are up to!  lol


----------



## Barnbum374

Look at those beautiful eyes!


----------



## hennypenny68

GenFoe said:


> 3 weeks old
> 
> Looks very deep in thought.


Oh my goodness that is the cutest baby pic I've seen absolutely adorable congrats......


----------



## DanielleBoland

So cute and adorable!


----------



## chickflick

Congratulations!!


----------



## GenFoe

Some of her professional pics


----------



## Barnbum374

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hennypenny68

Oh my god beautiful........


----------



## GratefulGirl

So precious!


----------



## bkenright

VERY cute pics!


----------



## chickflick

So precious!


----------



## Apyl

I'm glad I decided to pop back in hear to see whats been going on! So cute, Congrats!!


----------

